# Tell me about Australorps



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Have to replace my BO as it turned out to be a roo. We may or may not be able to get another BO and if not we'll get and Ausie. I don't really know much about them. I have a RIR and BR already. Thanks!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Works record brown egg layer!! Great temperaments remind me of my buff orphington!! I like mine I now have 15!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They are docile, submissive, gentle, beautiful - irridescent green in their feathers shows in the sunlight, pretty brown eyes that sucker me with one bat of those eyelashes, sturdy, great layers, smart, good foragers, do well with confinement, just a great breed. I have one that has just turned 2 years old. She's a love. They are orpington's.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Sold! Thanks so much. I've got a soft spot for the shiny blond plumage of the buff but the australorp sounds like an all around A+ breed. Are they Broody at all, do they manage to stick up for themselves (with their size I'd imagine so), at the same time, I don't want another bully. Is not having a coop for her to sleep in going to be a problem for a few days? I don't have room to separate the actual coop but I have an area in the attached run that can act as her coop. I put a roost, a crate of pine shavings and food/water in there. I don't want to keep her in there for too long, it's only 4x3' space. When can she come out into the yard and stretch her wings, I've heard she needs to associate to the coop for a few days, but I have a separate yard for her to play in. Thanks!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

So we brought Miss Kay, home today. She is a very sweet bird. She hates being separated and tries to fly over the fence a lot to get to the others. The established two are having none of that. They are a bit mean to her and so I've scooped everyone up and put them in the coop, which is separated so they can all see each other, but not touch. I don't want my other birds to feel punished but Miss Kay keeps flying and getting into trouble. How long should the separation last both inside and outside the coop? Thanks!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, we are at the point now that the birds can all be out together without Miss Kay being pecked at, but she is till often charged or chased. She takes a while to settle in for the night, as the others won't let her roost with them. She seems so shy, hates being caught but doesn't seem to mind being held and pet once we get our hands on her. She defiantly understands her low status in the flock, so when will the others let her be part of the group? Poor girl is always all alone. Is the shyness a breed thing? She seems pretty happy just looking for bugs, but I'd love to see her be part of the group.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Australorps are shy by nature. I had to get mine a buddy in order to get her to blend in. Tried for 5 months to no avail. She was the only one I ever had trouble intergrating. They are such a sweet, docile breed. Lilah was 1 1/2 months old when I got her and introduced her to my group of 1 year olds. Her buddy I got for her is 1/2 Australorp, 1/2 White Leghorn. Equally docile breed but one that doesn't take no bull.  Submissive to Lilah however so she made for a perfect friend for her. 

Australorps are suppose to make really great mom's. Lilah did go broody on me once last summer. She was miserable and so was I for 2 weeks. I have no roo so no babies. My Ameraucana is very broody. My Barred Rocks & RIR not at all.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, I guess only time will tell. I wish my city allowed me to have more chickens, but 3 is tops so I really hope things get better for Miss Kay. My BR is the bully, but I love her, I'd hate to give her up for being mean. The RIR couldn't care less and would probably be buddies with Miss Kay if Dorothy wasn't propagating a ruckus! Thanks for sharing, I hope I don't have the same troubles.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You know what I do, I keep a spray bottle of water with me when I have issues with bullying. Use it in the coop too for the occasions when one is getting overly mean at bed time. Quick squirt gets their attention so they stop it immediately. If they don't, then they get another squirt. Works wonders for me.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, just like dog training! I'll for sure try this tonight! Thank you.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

7chicks, the squirt bottle trick is awesome. She still chases after her but this stops her in her tracks and in just a few hours has allowed Miss Kay to come out of hiding and grab some food, thank you!


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

7chicks said:


> They are docile, submissive, gentle, beautiful - irridescent green in their feathers shows in the sunlight, pretty brown eyes that sucker me with one bat of those eyelashes, sturdy, great layers, smart, good foragers, do well with confinement, just a great breed. I have one that has just turned 2 years old. She's a love. They are orpington's.


Would LOVE to see a picture!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's Miss Kay! It's funny what the underdog gets away with. The other chickens are not allowed to pillage the veggie garden!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww so cute


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I just hatched my first Black Australorps this year and the eggs came from a breeder in South Carolina. I'm no expert but these young fowl are about 8 weeks old and tend to be "bullies" toward the other young chickens in the same coop?!?!? The BA's seem to HATE the Dark Brahma's or any chick that is slightly smaller than they are....another reason I call them "bullies"!!! LOL....having owned several different lines of Buckeyes over the past 11 years I try to NEVER lump any breed into a general description with respect to behavior, so I'm not going to say ALL the BA's are "bullies" but the birds I'm raising would NOT fall into the same classification as "7Chicks" BA's do!!! I am having a very different experience and perhaps it is strain dependent?!?!?!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's gorgeous TJsGirls!!! I'm glad the squirt bottle worked for you. Something I tried while sitting in the coop with the girls one evening to study in quiet. Ya, the only quiet place around me. Good thing I keep it clean hey. 

tammylmyers, here's another pic of my Lilah.


----------



## tammylmyers (May 3, 2013)

Oh wow! They r beautiful! My 4 girls are Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Lilah is so pretty, 7chicks! I can't wait for Miss Kay's comb to come in, well, all my girls combs to come it. That contrast against their body is so pretty. I'm really enjoying this breed. I WISH she had a little bully in her. The others still boss her a bit but she is tenacious too. She will back down, and be submissive but will get up and try again until the others give up. So fun to watch. She seems like she'll be the gentle giant of the flock. I'd love I have a big enough property to build a coop big enough for me to go in! I'd for sure hide from the family!


----------

